# Newbie to the forum



## tonyb111111 (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi guys, my names is Tony and I'm from Doylestown, PA although admittedly I'm English. I would like to set up an apiary next spring and I am just starting to research the whole thing so that I increase my chances of sucess next year. Any help I can get will be greatly appreciated. Thanks
Tony


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome Tony! you will find a lot of great people here willing to help. Hit the books bit and present any queries or concerns for debate. Most of all Have fun with bees!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tony!


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

find a local bee-club attend and be active. choose one that welcomes all beekeepers from commercial to might be interested.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome any questions u may have type them in the search if u can't find the thread on your questions ask away


----------

